# Toro snow blower belt slippage in deep snow



## cleverlever (May 13, 2009)

Toro power curve snowblowers are very good machines.

However we just got one of the largest snows in decades in Minneapolis.

Seems no matter what I do the belt drive area of my two blowers fills with ice within 10 minutes of use in snow thats 18 inches deep. I have come to believe its coming in around the area where the belt engagement shaft enters the belt drive encasement.

Have any of you ever sealed the belt drive encasement tighter than the factory does it to keep the belt dry in really deep snow?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I have found that the belt has warn and need to be replaced... the belts are only good for a couple of years. 
if it was the snow or wetness, it would dry in a couple of seconds because of the heat generated by the slippage


----------



## cleverlever (May 13, 2009)

Replaced the belt, didn't help.

Snowfall was officially 18 inchs and the snow just continualy comes over the top of the machine.

Ice is 2 inches deep in housing.

My try to put up picture later today


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Model number of the snowblower would help. Usually located on the back panel between the tires.


----------



## cleverlever (May 13, 2009)

38440

I believe all the larger single stage Power Curves have the same configuaration regarding the belt enclosures.

Large hole, much larger than necessary to operate the lever that tightens up the belt to engage the paddles.

Never had this problem til the snow got so deep


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

18 inches of snow is a rather large amount for a single stage unit. The belts are ribbed and will slip when the amount of snow overcomes how much the impeller can handle.


----------

